# Poulan chainsaw. Not oiling bar



## jb6l6gc (Nov 22, 2015)

Hey guys

I have a poulan chainsaw that for some reason stopped oiling the bar. I have taken chain off. Cleaned lines they seem clear to the tank. Not sure what else to do/check or if it's worth fixing.  Runs perfect so I'd hate to get rid of it. Any help much appreciated. Thanks
Jeff


----------



## saskwoodburner (Nov 22, 2015)

Is the oiler adjustable? I'm not sure how cold Cayuga gets, but I know summer bar oil is way too thick for my saw when it gets cold around here.


----------



## jb6l6gc (Nov 22, 2015)

I've got fall winter in there still seems a bit thick. It gets pretty cold here not bad right now. Don't think it would be adjustable. It's the cheap $100 crappy t(canadian tire) special. Pp3314 or something it's in my sig


----------



## jb6l6gc (Nov 22, 2015)

I've been waiting for a reason to replace it. Just don't have the funds right this sec with Christmas coming and all. And a whole bunch of rounds to buck


----------



## saskwoodburner (Nov 22, 2015)

If the tank and whatever else seems clean, I'd just try a swish out with diesel, and try a lighter bar oil. I bought a jug of Chain-X ( Real Canadian Wholesale Store) light bar oil and it seems thinner than Canadian Tire winter  bar oil.

 Is your chain sharp? I find with my little saw, when it's sharpening time, the chips are smaller, and wood dust/small chips prevent it from oiling like it should. If you have the saw warmed up and blip 'er good a few times, does it shoot out wood chips and then oil?


----------



## jb6l6gc (Nov 22, 2015)

Saw is pretty sharp need new chain soon though. Will try to swish tank out. Don't have any diesel though. Anything else I could use. No oil whatsoever getting through. Usually get a little of that tell tale spray off end of bar


----------



## CrufflerJJ (Nov 22, 2015)

If your bar has holes for oiling (close to where the bar mounts on the saw), make sure those holes aren't full of oily sawdust.

If the line from the oil tank to the oil pump seem clear, and the filter (if any) at the end of the oil line sitting in the oil tank is also clear, then it's a good chance that the oil pump itself is worn out.  If this is the problem, it can be repaired for some $$$.


----------



## jatoxico (Nov 22, 2015)

Oil pumps are cheap enough and easy to replace. I'd fix it even if you plan on getting something else. If it runs good a nice light saw with a sharp chain is good to have.


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy (Nov 22, 2015)

jatoxico said:


> Oil pumps are cheap enough and easy to replace. I'd fix it even if you plan on getting something else. If it runs good a nice light saw with a sharp chain is good to have.


I had the same problem and changed the Oil pump .. easy .. order online and get the tool for removing the clutch..
God luck and tell us how you make out!


----------



## jb6l6gc (Nov 22, 2015)

Will check lines again and look into oil
Pump. Thanks all!


----------



## jatoxico (Nov 22, 2015)

The "hardest" part will probably be getting the clutch off. I didn't buy a tool and was able to do it on a Husky with hand tools. If the tool is a couple bucks might as well get it.

There are videos on youtube to walk you through it. Main thing to remember is the clutch is reverse threaded.

*While your at it may want to investigate how the carb is adjusted (may need a tool). I hear the saws are set lean from the factory for emissions reasons. Fatten it up a touch and keep the chain sharp.


----------



## jb6l6gc (Nov 22, 2015)

Awsome thanks guys. On 12hr days this week won't be able to work on it till late this week.  Will watch some videos this week at work and update repair when I can.


----------



## jb6l6gc (Nov 22, 2015)

Always seems to happen when u need it with things eh!


----------



## jb6l6gc (Dec 9, 2015)

just a quick update. Finally got my parts in at local dealer and picked up yesterday.  They said it would be two days...two weeks and $31 later.
I will change oil pump this weekend and hopefully be cutting again. Decided while I have it all apart I got a new bar, chain and spark plug too.
Funny thing is dealer gave me 3 different oil pumps but only charged me for one. Hopefully one matches as theyre all different.

Will update with results soon!


----------



## dougand3 (Dec 9, 2015)

I bet you need Poulan 530057931 Oil Pump. See the black rubber splined gear below the crankshaft hole. That wears down and doesn't spin on the worm gear - therefore oil isn't sucked out of tank. That's all you need but they don't part that low!
As stated above, the hardest part in this repair is getting the clutch off. Air impact socket with Poulan clutch tool set on 40 PSI makes it REAL EASY.
Here is the IPL: 
http://www.poulan.com/ddoc/POUI/POUI2008_AAaa/POUI2008_AAaa_P3314-530165402_952802026.pdf


----------



## jb6l6gc (Dec 9, 2015)

got the clutch tool and that oil pump.
they gave me the worm gear for the shaft too. It was the oil pump kit they gave me with 3 different oil pumps but one definetly matches the old one  Should I cange the old worm gear on the shaft too or can I leave the old one?


----------



## dougand3 (Dec 9, 2015)

See if the worm gear is worn but it's really a metal spring rubbing on rubber. I haven't changed one because they always look good.


----------



## jb6l6gc (Dec 11, 2015)

Well new Oregon bar and chain, spark plug, oil pump, cleanup and tune up and she's running and cutting better than it was new.  Thanks again for all the tips guys.  Now to buck some rounds


----------



## jb6l6gc (Dec 11, 2015)

Weird though the oil pump gear looked good wondering if maybe impellar inside was shot from possibly running dry?  That would be operator error lol


----------



## dougand3 (Dec 11, 2015)

I doubt the impeller got damaged. The impeller is the rod with rubber gear on the other end. The impeller is just half the rod end cut away. Now the holes that oil moves thru can get clogged. Or one of the rubber gear splines is too worn to contact worm gear. It takes just one to find the "dead spot" and quit turning.


----------

